# Temperatur vom Prozessor



## Nanaki (3. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

wie warm darf eigentlich ein Prozessor werden bevor er kaputt geht?


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juli 2002)

das kommt immer darauf an, welche cpu das ist.
so zwischen 50 und 60 grad ist normalerweise immer die obere grenze.
wobei die cpu dann ja auch nicht sofort kaputt geht. da werden nur nach und nach mal ein paar (ein paar millionen) transistoren kaputtgehen, was sich auf dauer ziemlich deutlich bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Nanaki (3. Juli 2002)

also ich hätt nen amd athlon 2000+


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juli 2002)

Ich hab nen Athlon TB 1300, der ständig unter voller Auslastung durch die Krebsforschung steht. Bei normaler Raumtemperatur zeigt dabei mein Tool ca. 55° an. An extrem heißen Tagen (wie vor kurzem) hatte ich auch schon 63°, wobei das System immer stabil lief.

Wenn es zu brenzlig für die CPU wird, dann sollte sich das mit Abstürzen bemerkbar machen..


----------



## Kaprolactam (4. Juli 2002)

80° dann ist Exitus für das DIE.
Über 65° läuft die CPU evtl. nicht mehr zuverlässig.


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Juli 2002)

kurzzeitig könnte ein prozessor sogar 100° aushalten, wenn du glück hast läuft er danach noch einwandfrei :>

allerdings würde ich das nicht ausprobieren !


----------



## Zadi (4. Juli 2002)

*keine Antwort..*

...dafür aber eine weitere Frage =)

Ich hab letztens im Bios die Taktfrequenz meines Prozessors erhöht, und zwar eine Rate (ich hab davon ka) die vorher auf 3.5x stand auf 5x und die (glaube ich) Taktfreuenz auf 34/124 (?).
Dann habe ich neu gestartet und es kam nur noch eine Bildschirmfehlermeldung: "No RGB-Input or cable disconnected". Was ist da passiert? Ich habs wieder wegbekommen indem ich den Jumper vom Cmos umgesteckt und damit einen Reset gemacht habe, aber ich wüsste schon gern was das war ^^ Und wie kann ich ohne Schaden meine Cpu im Bios übertaktekn, was für Raten etc etc?
Ich habe einen p3 700mmx


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Juli 2002)

im bios kannst du die warscheinlich garnicht übertakten !

du brauchst ein Motherboard, das es Dir erlaubt, den Multiplikator bzw. den Front Side Bus in moeglichst kleinen Schritten zu regulieren
und ein Motherboard, das es Dir erlaubt die VCore (die Spannung im CPU-Kern) zu erhoehen.


----------



## sam (4. Juli 2002)

*Re: keine Antwort..*



> _Original geschrieben von Zadi _
> *...dafür aber eine weitere Frage =)
> 
> Ich hab letztens im Bios die Taktfrequenz meines Prozessors erhöht, und zwar eine Rate (ich hab davon ka) die vorher auf 3.5x stand auf 5x und die (glaube ich) Taktfreuenz auf 34/124 (?).
> ...


Den Multiplikator (3,5x) kannste ruhig auf 5,0 stellen, wenn deine cpu dann nicht zu heiss wird und auch genügens saft bekommt, aber bei der taktfrequenz wäre ich vorsichtig...
die frequenz wirkt sich z.b. auch auf pci-slots aus, was wahrscheinlich auch deine fehlermeldung hervorgerufen hat, wel deine graka das nicht mag...


----------

